# Mk7 front end swap onto 8v



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

So curiosity had us discussing this today. I absolutely love my Mk7 and could not justify the cost of an A3 back in february. However I looks and feel of an A3. I see the prices are starting to fall and by next fall I'm hoping to slip into a used one for a daily.

With that being said, has anyone looked into a Golf/GTI front end swap on an A3/S3. It would essentially result in a "Mk7 Jetta." I figured I'd begin doing some research now before I even own the car. Maybe even stockpile some parts lol.


















Looks like the biggest alterations would be the main body line coming down the fender, the fender to a pillar and possibly the lower bump out/recess.

I know I'm probably 1 of 2 people on the planet to even suggest this idea, so bring on the hate lol.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Not hating, but let me get this straight. You ...



Blade3562 said:


> could not justify the cost of an A3 back in february.


However, 10 months later, you are now considering ...



Blade3562 said:


> a Golf/GTI front end swap on an A3/S3.


Somehow, I doubt that any A3 or S3 has depreciated from its February 2015 level sufficiently to cover a ...



Blade3562 said:


> stockpile [of] some [Mk 7] parts lol.


However, perhaps you won the lottery between February and now?



Blade3562 said:


> I know I'm probably 1 of 2 people on the planet to even suggest this idea, so bring on the hate lol.


Nope, you are most definitely unique.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Blade3562 said:


> ...With that being said, has anyone looked into a Golf/GTI front end swap on an A3/S3. It would essentially result in a "Mk7 Jetta." I figured I'd begin doing some research now before I even own the car...


Being that I own both a Mk7 Golf and a A3 8V, I can tell you that what you suggest is ridiculous in cost if you couldn't afford the A3 in the first place. Look at the hood latches. The A3 has two and the Golf has one. Thus, a core support swap along with the hood and fenders. The A pillar details are different. The A3's sharp side crease blending into the smoother Golf front fender. How does one blend those in? The widths are different.

You can afford to stockpile parts, but can't afford buying the car? That doesn't make alot of sense. Buy the car first so you can see what is needed. Then stockpile parts based up your research with the actual article. If you can't afford the car, you definitely can't afford the front end swap.

The resultant would be a horrible, mismatched mess.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ones financial situation can change greatly when they go from being a college student owing money to an employee fast tracked to management. But that's none of my business. I could have afforded a 30k car but instead bought a 17k and threw the rest into savings, investments and mods for the 17k car. I also have laid out expenditures have a nice rainy day fund soooo. Not being able to justify a car can happen for many reasons. I didny see a reason to spend 16k more for a DSG and interior and at the time there were not used lease returns readily available on dealer lots.

All you up tight non sense and bs aside. I understand a core support would be required. I've owned Mk1s which were welded and have done plenty of swaps.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Well why in the hell are you asking us since you know all of this. Get to it. Don't see or forsee anyone else wanting to do this. This isn't as simple as a Mk 4 or Mk 1 swap. Those are easier.

There is a difference between being "up tight" and not sharing your tastes. Just because you want to do something doesn't make it the thing to do. It's something you want so why don't you pull the fenders, front clip, and core on your Mk7 and start measuring. Once you get your A3, you can do the same and tell the rest of the up tight crowd how to do it.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Fired up 3DS Max and am exporting the Forza 6 Mk7 and S3 models to do a 3D mock-up first.

I came across this thing in the process.

Looks like he grafted from the back of the fender arch to the door.

















I know with mk6 front ends on mk5s you have to either cut/weld fender halves or use an English wheel and time to feather out the sharp upper ridge.

So far just with some photoshop fun it looks like cutting out a grafting the a3 body line onto the fender may be best. But we'll see. I may play with some fiberglass as well.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> Ones financial situation can change greatly when they go from being a college student owing money to an employee fast tracked to management. But that's none of my business. I could have afforded a 30k car but instead bought a 17k and threw the rest into savings, investments and mods for the 17k car. I also have laid out expenditures have a nice rainy day fund soooo. Not being able to justify a car can happen for many reasons. I didny see a reason to spend 16k more for a DSG and interior and at the time there were not used lease returns readily available on dealer lots.
> 
> All you up tight non sense and bs aside. I understand a core support would be required. I've owned Mk1s which were welded and have done plenty of swaps.


Why not just buy a Jetta GLI when it comes out on the MQB platform? I have been in plenty of GTIs and GLIs; the A3 interior is not really that much better overall.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

A3_yuppie said:


> the A3 interior is not really that much better overall.


I disagree, at least in terms of styling, the A3 interior is miles apart from any VW's.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Progress, picking up an A3 fender from a friend's body shop!



A3_yuppie said:


> Why not just buy a Jetta GLI when it comes out on the MQB platform


Doesn't look very likely. However if the MQB platform Alltrack Golf Sportwagon US market rumors are true any want for an A3 will be out the window haha. (Sadly doesn't look optimistic for the Golf R Wagon)


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

The Golf Alltrack is more than rumor. A plant in Mexico was upgraded to produce it so it will be built there. The only logical choice for that upgrade is to sell Alltracks in North, South, and Central America. The rest of the world already has a production source. It was officially announced so it's just matter of VW executing a product plan as announced.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> Progress, picking up an A3 fender from a friend's body shop!


How is an A3 fender involved in grafting a Mk. 7 front end onto an A3?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

A3_yuppie said:


> How is an A3 fender involved in grafting a Mk. 7 front end onto an A3?


 .


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> How is an A3 fender involved in grafting a Mk. 7 front end onto an A3?


Sorry been busy working thirds and working on other projects, but simple.

You need both fenders because neither car shares the main body line. If you note on the S3 it's 3-4 inches higher than the Mk7 and continues through the top of the fender arch . I'm considering ending the body line at the top of the fender arch and wrapping it into that body line. We'll see. I have a buddy who fabs WWI/WWII aircraft and street rod pieces from flat aluminum so it should be a fun project!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> Why not just buy a Jetta GLI when it comes out on the MQB platform?


I second this suggestion. It has been confirmed that the next gen Jetta will be based on the MQB, so why not wait for the Mk7 GLI instead of spending so much money and effort that will ruin the resale value of the car.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Dumbest thread be ever seen. anyone know how to swap my my Bentley front end with a phaeton. Wtf????


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> I disagree, at least in terms of styling, the A3 interior is miles apart from any VW's.


ehh not really. The pop up nav screen is amazing, but IMO the interior of the A3 isn't that much better than the GTI's. My sister has an S3 and IMO the interior felt about the same to me as a mk7.


----------

